# Ferret worming?



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

What do we use to worm our ferrets? and how oftn should we do it?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

As ferrets have a quick digestive system it is unlikely they will need worming.

Have you actually seen worms?


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

No but read somewhere that you do worm them.


----------

